# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Choáng ngợp trước Cung điện mùa hè - du lịch Nga

## hantt.163

*Vẻ  đẹp và sự xa hoa của lâu đài được thể hiện ở những bức tượng trong đài  phun và trong khu vườn tuyệt đẹp. Những bức tượng thiên thần ở đây gợi  cảm và đều được mạ vàng.*

Peter Đại đế đã cho xây dựng các cung  điện và vườn cảnh nghệ thuật được mệnh danh là: "Versailles của nước  Nga". Cung điện nằm ở trung tâm của Peterhof được Unesco công nhận là di  sản văn hóa thế giới.


 Cung điện mùa hè - Di sản văn hóa thế giới

 Các đài phun nước hoạt động không cần sử  dụng máy bơm, trong đó quần thể Đại thác nước được xây dựng ở mặt trước  Đại cung điện. Đây là công trình của kiến trúc sư nổi tiếng Bartolomeo  Ras-trelli.


 Những bức tượng mạ vàng
Cung điện mùa hè (Peterhof) cách thành phố thành phố St Petersburg  khoảng 20 km về hướng Tây bên dòng sông Neva xinh đẹp. Để đi đến  Peterhof, đi tàu cao tốc cánh ngầm mất khoảng 30 phút. Giá vé khứ hồi  khoảng 400 rúp, hơn 10 Euro... Peterhof được bình chọn là 1 trong 7 địa  danh du lịch đẹp nhất nước Nga.
 Peterhof được khởi công xây dựng vào năm  1714, dưới thời Đại đế Tzar Peter Romanov (1672-1725), tập hợp hầu hết  các bậc thầy kiến trúc của châu Âu thời bấy giờ.


 Lộng lẫy bên sông

 Đại đế Tzar Peter (sau khi viếng thăm lâu  đài Versailles của Pháp) đã quyết tâm cho xây một cung điện trên nền  tảng kiến trúc cổ xưa La Mã, một công trình mà ông nghĩ rằng sẽ lưu danh  hậu thế với những dinh thự nguy nga, vườn ngự uyển rộng lớn, được tô  điểm bằng những tượng đồng hình nhân mạ vàng sáng bóng trong huyền thoại  Hy Lạp cùng những tháp phun nước nhân tạo tân kỳ (nước từ nguồn các con  suối Ropsha cách xa 22 km) trên một vùng đất rộng lớn (hơn 1000 hecta)  và trông ra vịnh Phần Lan (khoảng 100 m).
 Cung điện gồm 7 công viên, 20 lâu đài và  tiền sảnh, 140 vòi phun nước.  Nếu bạn có mặt trước cung điện vào lúc 11  giờ trưa, sẽ được nghe sự hoà thanh của 140 tháp nước đồng loạt khởi  xướng bài Hymn to the Great city của  Reinhold Glieres, một bài nhạc  thủy xướng thánh ca…


Sự diễm lệ bên ngoài cung điện

 Sự xa hoa bên trong cung điện

 Vẻ đẹp và sự xa hoa của lâu đài được  những bức tượng trong đài phun và trong vườn phô diễn hoàn hảo. Những  bức tượng thiên thần gợi cảm và được mạ vàng.
 Vào mùa hè, cung điện rực rỡ trong ánh  nắng và những lối đi mát rượi. Với mùa thu dịu dàng, cả không gian tràn  ngập sắc vàng của cây cỏ, của lá và của nắng cuối chiều trên những bức  tượng đã vài trăm năm tuổi.




 Cùng với Cung điện mùa đông, cung điện  này là một trong những điểm đến được yêu thích nhất của du khách khi ghé  thăm đất nước Nga cổ kính và truyền thống, được mệnh danh là "Thủ đô  của các đài phun nước."
 Theo: eva

----------


## lovetravel

xa hoa, lộng lẫy quá

----------


## Amp21

chà thật là tuyệt
Nga nhiều cung điện đẹp phết

----------


## hcpro

cung điện nhìn lộng lẫy quá

----------

